

Why you should go with your gut feeling - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/being-human/dn14615-why-you-should-go-with-your-gut-feeling.html?feedId=online-news_rss20

======
raju
Reminds me of the book "Blink" by Malcolm Gladwell

